
Tesla Model S Can Now Make Custom Engine Sounds - blastofpast
https://vimeo.com/172829026
======
blastofpast
And here's more info about how:
[http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/2992605](http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/2992605)

